# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Sony PS3] ps3 yellow death..(κλασικο)

## johny7

παιδια λεω να ακολουθησω αυτο το τυπο http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RS-a...feature=relmfu  για να το διορθoσω αλλα εχω καποιες ερωτησεις γιατι τα αγγλικα μ δεν ειναι πολυ καλα..1.για ποιο λογο ζεστενει την πλακετα?μπιστολακι θα κανει δουλεια?2.τι ειναι αυτα ασημενια και τι ακριβως αυτο που βαζει πανω?κ 3.για ποιο λογο το παθενει αυτο το προβλημα το ps??

----------


## xrhstos1978

ναι καντο και θα σου δουλέψει για μια ώρα και τέλος. Κανονικά θελει reballing για να γίνει σωστό.
το παθαίνει λόγω θερμοκρασιών, ξεραίνετε η κολιση κατο απο τα τσιπ.

----------


## johny7

> ναι καντο και θα σου δουλέψει για μια ώρα και τέλος. Κανονικά θελει reballing για να γίνει σωστό.
> το παθαίνει λόγω θερμοκρασιών, ξεραίνετε η κολιση κατο απο τα τσιπ.


αυτο με το κολλητιρι γινεται?μου φενεται καπως δυσκολο

----------


## xrhstos1978

οχι. θέλει εξοπλισμό και εμπειρία.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTAU647jzzk

----------


## johny7

> οχι. θέλει εξοπλισμό και εμπειρία.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTAU647jzzk


νταξει θα το κανω δεν εχω να χασω και τιποτα..αλλα θελω οδηγιες για το ζεσταμα μν καψω τιποτα..τι θερμοκρασια θελει και για ποσο?και τι αποσταση?

----------


## thanasis 1

Επαθα χθες και εγω το ιδιο πραγμα.Αυτο που θελω να ρητωσω ειναι αλλαζοντας τωρα θερμοαγωγιμη παστα θα εχει αποτελεσμα ή οχι, δηλαδη υπαρχει περιπτωση να μου δουλεψει ξανα??Ή θελει αναγκαστικα reballing??Και αν ναι μπορω να βρω καπου αυτες τις μπιλιες κολλισης ή δεν παιζει με τιποτα??

----------


## thanasis 1

Ξερει κανεις αν μπορω να βρω τον επεξεργαστη του ps3???
Ή δεν πωλειταιι???

----------

